# I have made memory quilts. Here is a memory pillow



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

:thumbup:

go here for the directions.

http://www.ducklingsinarow.com/2012/03/diy-pillows-made-from-daddys-shirts.html?m=1


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

What a fabulous idea! Thank U!


----------



## Joyce Stewart (Feb 1, 2015)

Wonderful! Wish I had saved one of my husband's shirts.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

These would also be great for female items not just the guys.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Beautiful pillow and a nice job. It is a great idea! Love that color scheme.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

What a wonderful idea!!!
Will use it for one of my Dad's shirts!!
Thank you!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Very touching


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

So nice to have. I have a quilt on our bed that is from my husband grandmother's family. It's clear it's made from shirt material - all hand stitched too. I often wonder whose shirts those were....


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I love it!! Is the lettering machine embroidered?


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> I love it!! Is the lettering machine embroidered?


Yes. But I did not make this one. I put the link to get instructions on how to make one. I plan to try and get family shirts and make them for each.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very cool I like the idea. A very good friend of mine died 2 years ago and before she did she gave me a ton of blue jeans so I started a quilt out of them with old flannel shirts should work some more on it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Great idea, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Dollychris (Dec 18, 2012)

What a wonderful idea.........x


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

This is a great idea. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Duchess of Dachshunds (Feb 7, 2013)

I LOVE it! I wish I had thought of doing this when my dad passed.


----------



## kathyatthebeach (May 26, 2014)

cathy47 - do you have a link to where one can have the embroidered patch made up? Love this. Going to make one for my daughter for Christmas.
Kathy


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

Very special. Wonderful idea.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

kathyatthebeach said:


> cathy47 - do you have a link to where one can have the embroidered patch made up? Love this. Going to make one for my daughter for Christmas.
> Kathy


not at this moment. I'd have to do a bit of inquiries to find someone. I'd do it but my machine isn't working very well. The person I got it from didn't take care of the machine. Loss money on that deal. I myself would have to hand embroider it. Here is an idea check there for a store that sells embroidery machines see if they can suggest someone to do it. Know what I'll bet and I am sure of it someone here can do it.


----------



## francine leroux (Apr 4, 2011)

bon souvenir bonne idée.......


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

That is really nice.


----------



## Rena 2 (Aug 24, 2011)

Great idea, thanks for sharing.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh I so wish I had one of Dads shirts to make one, such a good idea.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Clever!
Love the signage.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Wonderful idea, thank you.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

great idea, it looks fantastic


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

Great idea! I love it!


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Love that idea!


----------



## Pansy Blabberfingers (Oct 29, 2011)

Love that! Great idea! I have one of my Dad's shirts (gone 21 years) & one of my daughter's favorite blouses ( gone 3 years). I couldn't bear to part with either of them. This is on the top my bucket list of crafts to do. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## francine leroux (Apr 4, 2011)

where to find the pattern.....


----------



## tricialynn051 (Jun 5, 2015)

What a wonderful idea...unfortunately, all my Dad's were donated long ago to a men's shelter - which was for good reasons too - but would have loved to have had one now after seeing your post.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

francine leroux said:


> where to find the pattern.....


Go back to original post info is there.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

I have several shirts that are waiting to be used in a project.
I had thought of this idea. Now that I see what can be done
I have not excuse not to begin!


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Lovely pillow and what a great idea. Thanks for sharing your work and the link for the How-To.

Marge


----------



## JoyLouCraig (May 12, 2011)

What a great idea, I'm thinking of it for my granddaughter who is away at university and is homesick and wants to come home every weekend.


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

Excellent gift to give


----------



## MandM's (Nov 3, 2012)

cathy47 said:


> 👍
> 
> go here for the directions.
> 
> http://www.ducklingsinarow.com/2012/03/diy-pillows-made-from-daddys-shirts.html?m=1


Hi Cathy was hoping that you would be able to help me. I want to make some of the memory pillows that you posted several years ago. That was such a great idea, but now when I go to link you gave, it takes me to to the ducklingsinarow and does not have the directions anywhere.. would you be able to send the directions on how to make the pillows. Thank you for your help. Ma


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

I like your work. I saw this picture online. 
My neighbor asked if I could make something similar for all of her grandkids.
Here is one that I made...


----------



## MandM's (Nov 3, 2012)

Cathy, thank you so much for answering, but did use that link, but it does not go to the instructions and the video that you made, unless I need to click on one of the boxes that says "get this domain, pictures,duck pictures, or duck feed". Each time I try it comes up the same. Am I missing something like another link that should come up. Thank you again for any help you give me. Don't mean to be a pain, but I really liked your idea and the video to show how to do this. Thanks Ma


----------

